
Dark mode has been the feature of choice in tech this year - hhs
https://www.ft.com/content/982005e2-2594-11ea-9a4f-963f0ec7e134
======
ksaj
I've always kept my screens dark, save for web browsing. Mainly its because I
started in the terminal days, and I didn't care much for having a flashlight
in my face when things got graphical.

Likewise, here's an article that says staring at bright screens damages your
eyes: [https://time.com/3257927/you-asked-can-computers-ruin-
eyes/](https://time.com/3257927/you-asked-can-computers-ruin-eyes/) This is as
good a reason as any. Take care of yourself by having the hippest looking
screen in the office.

